# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Προβλήματα με Tornado και Zoom

## zavaras

Θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή όποιου ξέρει και έχει την καλοσύνη να με βοηθήσει.


Έχω σύνδεση ACN 128k και συνδέομαι με τον ένα υπολογιστή στο ίντερνετ μέσω NetMod.

Για τον άλλο υπολογιστή που βρίσκεται σε αρκετή απόσταση απ'το NetMod έχω ένα εσωτερικό ISDN μόντεμ Tornado. 

Λοιπόν αυτό ποτέ δε δούλεψε, παρότι έκανα τα πάντα που μπορούσα, γι' αυτό εδώ και κάτι μήνες χρησιμοποιώ ένα παλιό US Robotics 33.6 με το οποίο συνδέομαι κανονικά αν και με πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα.

Χτες μόλις αγόρασα ένα Ζοοm 56κ USB προς αντικατάσταση του παλιού μόντεμ στα 33.6

Δυστυχώς και μ' αυτό αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα. Κατ' αρχάς συνδέομαι στην PSTN γραμμή (έχω δύο γραμμές) στα 36κ και στην ISDN στα 40κ. 

Η ταχύτητα download είναι 4.80kb/s το πολύ, ελάχιστα μεγαλύτερη απ' αυτήν που εiχα με το παλιό μόντεμ στα 33.6

*Πρώτο ερώτημα, είναι φυσιολογική η ταχύτητα αυτή για 56κ modem? Αν επιστρέψω το Zoom και πάρω άλλη μάρκα δύναται να βελτιωθεί?*

Δεύτερον, ενώ στον ένα υπολογιστή (αυτόν που κανονικά χρησιμοποιώ το NetMod) λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα, στον άλλο για τον οποίο και το αγόρασα, *συνδέεται στο ίντερνετ κανονικά μόνο την πρώτη φορά, και μετά την αποσύνδεση δεν ανοίγει η θύρα και πρέπει να κάνω reboot για επανασυνδεθώ. Τι μπορεί να φταίει?*


Τρίτον έχετε καμιά ιδέα για την εγκατάσταση του Tornado ISDN, μήπως και καταφέρω να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό τελικά?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## enwsitis21

Καλημέρα,

Θεωρώ ότι χρησιμοποιείς μία από τις υποδοχές s0 του netmod με καλώδιο rj-45 για να συνδεθείς με το tornado.
Εφ 'όσον είναι εσωτερικό λογικά θα αναγνωρίζεται σαν κάρτα δικτύου μέσα από το σύστημα.
Σαν isdn modem, αφού έχει εγκατασταθεί σωστά με τους drivers, θα πρέπει να έχει επιλογές για σύνδεση στα 64 και 128.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να θέλει και extra setting, δηλαδή at εντολή.Εάν έχεις και το manual του modem, ψάξε στα περιεχόμενα για AT commands για τη κάθε περίπτωση.

----------


## zavaras

Χμ...

Το tornado συνδέεται με RJ-11 σε μια τηλεφωνική πρίζα, από εκεί σε ένα διακλαδωτή και απ' τον διακλαδωτή σε μια RJ-11 υποδοχή του NetMod. Μάλλον εκεί είναι το λάθος ε? Υπάρχει καλώδιο από RJ-45 σε RJ-11 για να συνδέσω την αντίστοιχη υποδοχή του NetMod με τον ήδη υπάρχων διακλαδωτή? (υποθέτω ότι θα πρέπει να αποσυνδέσω και τις αναλογικές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές απ' τον διακλαδωτή)

Και με το Ζοομ τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?

----------


## sdikr

> Και με το Ζοομ τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?


αυτό είναι η κανονική ταχύτητα της pstn  4.5  - 5kb/s

Για το tornado μπορείς να βάλεις και απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο (rj11) με τέσσερα συρματάκια όμως και θα πρέπει να βγάλεις τις αναλογικές απο τον/τους διακλαδωτές

----------


## zavaras

> αυτό είναι η κανονική ταχύτητα της pstn 4.5 - 5kb/s


Στο σερφάρισμα πάντως είναι ακόμα μικρότερη, σχεδόν ίδια με το παλιό μόντεμ.





> Για το tornado μπορείς να βάλεις και απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο (rj11) με τέσσερα συρματάκια όμως και θα πρέπει να βγάλεις τις αναλογικές απο τον/τους διακλαδωτές


Δεν ξέρω πως ξεχωρίζουν τα RJ-11 με τέσσερα συρματάκια από τα άλλα, αλλά τώρα που ξέρω τι έφταιγε θα πειραματιστώ. Το πολύ να αγοράσω ένα καινούριο καλώδιο.

Και το Ζουμ θα δω αν μπορώ να το επιστρέψω στο κατάστημα που το αγόρασα.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας!   :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ξέρω πως ξεχωρίζουν τα RJ-11 με τέσσερα συρματάκια από τα άλλα


Θα ρίξεις μια ματιά στα κλιπ, άν έχουν 4 σίδερακια κάθως και αν και στα 4 πηγαίνουν καλώδια

----------

